# [SOLVED] NFS CARBON installation problem



## ABP (Apr 16, 2009)

yesterday i bought a nfs carbun dvd from a local shop.
It has a size of 3.14gb.
when i inserted the dvd into drive i found some bun,bin extension files and also
a speedDial type file.(i don't know what is a speeddial type file).
there is no setup file is in the dvd.
how can i install the game,is there any file is missing.?
please help me.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: NFS CARBON installation problem*

Can you take a screenshot of the DVD contents and if you can a picture of the DVD itself? I hope they didn't sell you some illegal DVD posing as a legal one.

Can i also have your system specs?

RAM
CPU
HDD
Motherboard
PSU
Graphics Card


----------



## ABP (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: NFS CARBON installation problem*

my system spec is,
cpu:Intel pentium D cpu 3.0ghz
ram:2gb
motherbord:Intel® Desktop Board D101GGC 
hdd:160gb
g card:Integrated ATI* Radeon* X300 (inbuilt)
2 years before i succesfully played this game with the same specifications,so nothing matter with it.
i think the dvd is not a pc version.Please check the attachments that you asked.
Thanks for the replay.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: NFS CARBON installation problem*

All of the games I own on physical DVD's they always have a have setup.exe file to run the game. It looks suspicious to me like they sold you a fake.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: NFS CARBON installation problem*

I don't think this is a PC DVD
where is the PC DVD Mark?
I suspect this could be a PS2 DVD
could you please go the DVD folder, take a screenshot and post it here


----------



## ABP (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: NFS CARBON installation problem*

please check the the attachments that i posted earlier.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: NFS CARBON installation problem*

after I saw the attachment, I'm 1000% sure that is a PS2 DVD
they sold you a Playstation 2 DVD and not a PC DVD
I see that you should go and demand to replace it with a PC DVD


----------



## ABP (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: NFS CARBON installation problem*

thanks


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: NFS CARBON installation problem*

so I think we could not help you more with that problem
I'll mark this thread as solved
if you get the PC DVD game and need a question feel free to ask


----------

